
Ask HN: What are you struggling with the most at your job? - tixocloud
For me, it&#x27;s lack of data and being on the business side, there&#x27;s not an easy way to manage the data.
======
tmaly
Focus, there are 50 people that want you to do something. I have to hunker
down, come in early and stay late when people are not around to increase
productivity.

I have a cool idea to track all this, but no time to implement it.

~~~
tixocloud
Feels like I'm in the same boat with way too many initiatives going on.

------
NikolaNovak
Big Picture Visibility

Understanding why some of the decisions are made, what the granular goals are,
and how we plan to get there :)

------
googletazer
Money. Lack of it.

